# Wifi Router under Rs. 3K



## bajaj151 (Oct 25, 2010)

I am planning to buy wireless router.

ASUS RT-N13U 300Mbps Wireless N Router - Rs 3000 /-   
ASUSTeK Computer Inc.

* OR  *

Bsnl wifi Siemens router   - Rs 1800


*Purpose:*
Will connect 2 desktop (Internet + File Transfer) + Laptop (Internet via wifi)


----------



## pegasus (Oct 26, 2010)

The RT-N13U is a good router- a few friends use the same.
It has some very good features, one of which is 'download master'.
One can switch off the computer and still keep downloading- that should save quite a bit of power imho.


----------



## bajaj151 (Oct 26, 2010)

^^Is there any disconnection problem & not much range when using wifi ??


----------



## sinoop_joy (Jan 5, 2011)

My friend is having a similar requirement. He is having a BSNL 750 Combo plan(512Kbps). He has a BSNL modem with him. Now he bought a laptop and now needs a Wifi Router/DSL modem with Wifi-n. I dont know which option is better. I think going for the Wifi router is better as he can reuse it. I want your opinion on the same and plz suggest a good model.

I have been using  Netgear internal wifi card in my PC. And is performing well. So i thought of suggesting this to him. He wants good range(His laptop supports Wifi N). He also got a PC. So need something that has multiple LAN ports. 

He will be keeping the router in the 1st floor and will be using the Lap in the lower floor.
So something that can sustain 2-3 barriers is needed. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## khmadhu (Jan 5, 2011)

wow the download master  feature is superb.. if I knew before I would have bought this instead of belkin N series..

I would also like to have my usb camera connected to the router with motion detection, and send a email alert when detected!!


----------



## Netjunkie (Jan 5, 2011)

there is nothing similar to the download master feature on any other router as far as i have checked.. its available only in ASUS


----------



## sinoop_joy (Jan 5, 2011)

So should i go for Asus ?


----------

